

Now is the time for MacRuby desktop applications - acl
http://redwoodapp.posterous.com/macruby-for-the-desktop-six-reasons

======
uxp
MacRuby is currently listed as a Private Framework in Lion. If it stays that
way through release, submitting MacRuby applications will require you to
bundle MacRuby with your application, or else risk being rejected by Apple at
the Mac App Store.

~~~
acl
That's true. Bundling MacRuby with your application is easy though, and
doesn't take up us much space as you might think. My MacRuby app, together
with the MacRuby framework and a couple of embedded gems, takes just over 10MB
GZip'd for download. Obviously that's heavier than it would be without the
embedded framework, but I don't think it will be a deal killer.

Even if Apple does switch MacRuby to a public Framework in Lion, my guess is
that MacRuby will evolve quickly, and many developers will choose to embed
MacRuby anyway to be assured of the latest version.

------
cmelbye
Regarding point 4, is anyone familiar with Xcode 4 and MacRuby? I'm not
finding any information on it, and the nightly build doesn't seem to include
any Xcode project templates.

~~~
grk
The xcode 4 templates are in svn trunk:
[http://svn.macosforge.org/repository/ruby/MacRuby/trunk/misc...](http://svn.macosforge.org/repository/ruby/MacRuby/trunk/misc/xcode4-templates/)

